# Young Couple hoping to move out to Cyprus



## sophandmark (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, i'm new on here (all of about 15 minutes) and i thought this looked like a great place to get some advice. my g/f and i have been thinking for a while aboiut moving to cyprus and are coming out soon for a holiday to check things out a little better. she's a qualified nursery nurse but I am essentially unskilled, although i am a quick learner and a hard worker (honest!). How good are our chances of finding work? And how much do you love living out there? many thanks!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi there ,Cyprus is great i go there a lot and hope to move full time.
Wadges are not good, B ut its a good life.If you can work for youreself better.
you have more chance getting work when you get there word of mouth& papers
It up to you if you dont try you will never know.


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi there, 
we are also a young couple with a family planning a move to cyprus when our youngest child turns 3 ( so, 2010). my mum has lived therenfor five years and we have been going there on holiday and to visit for a long time, so i do know quite a bit about life there. The thing is, the cost of living is pretty low, but so is the income if you are not trained in a specific area. you will be a little more limited to your options without some sort of training or trade. if your planning your move in a few years it would definately benefit you to try and qualify in something to widen your choices, also learning some basic greek language would probably help! also you should try and go around march time so its warm ( like our summer) but not too hot, then you don't have to adjust to life and the climate at the same time. Then hopefu;lly, by the time the weather gets very hot, you should be sorted. also at that time of year its nearl the start of the holiday season so there will be jobs about.


----------



## chogsie (Mar 12, 2008)

I recently downloaded a useful book about buying property, £15.99
Cyprus Property: Free Guides to Buying Property in Cyprus

The book has a review by the woman who does 'Place In The Sun'
A place in the sun - Telegraph

The author is also found here 
Mentor for Cyprus - Telegraph


----------

